# villager won’t hang wreath on his door?



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

hi, everyone! so, i’ve sent bam a blue rose wreath twice now in hopes of him placing it on his door and he just,, won’t? i haven’t had any trouble with this before so i’m a bit confused as to why he won’t hang it up; they’re not displayed in his house, either, so i’m not sure what’s going on lol



Spoiler: his exterior, in case that matters


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

Did you mail it or gift it to him by hand? If you mail it takes like an extra day or two for it to go up on the door.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you time traveling? If by chance you mail him something, then TT backwards, it'll be like you never sent it. I've had this happen with a couple villagers.


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Did you mail it or gift it to him by hand? If you mail it takes like an extra day or two for it to go up on the door.



i mailed both to him but it’s been about a week since i sent him the first one and he still hasn’t done anything with it lol



Mr.Fox said:


> Are you time traveling? If by chance you mail him something, then TT backwards, it'll be like you never sent it. I've had this happen with a couple villagers.



i’ve had that happen a few times, too, but i haven’t been time travelling this time around aha


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 29, 2020)

xara said:


> i mailed both to him but it’s been about a week since i sent him the first one and he still hasn’t done anything with it lol
> 
> 
> 
> i’ve had that happen a few times, too, but i haven’t been time travelling this time around aha



Maybe try giving it to him in person. There was some gifting stuff that got changed in the last update. But assuming nothing was changed in terms of mailing items, some types items just don't make it into their storage. It looks like wreathes fall into their own special category but I haven't done any testing to really find out.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Nov 29, 2020)

Weird...I honestly don't know what the problem would be...


----------



## xara (Nov 29, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Maybe try giving it to him in person. There was some gifting stuff that got changed in the last update. But assuming nothing was changed in terms of mailing items, some types items just don't make it into their storage. It looks like wreathes fall into their own special category but I haven't done any testing to really find out.





Mr.Fox said:


> Weird...I honestly don't know what the problem would be...



hm yeah, i think i’ll try giving it to him in person and see if that helps. thank you both for answering


----------



## tajikey (Nov 30, 2020)

Happening to me too, and only since the update. Each villager house on ExIsle is surrounded by flowers needed to make a specific wreath. Before the update, I could gift them the wreath, then see it on their door the next day. After the update, I gift a wreath, and the next day, nothing changes, even if they didn't have a wreath on their door to begin with. I only gift in person, so the issue only being caused by mailing them isn't validated.

I wonder if the same is true for the Iron doorplate.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 30, 2020)

xara said:


> hm yeah, i think i’ll try giving it to him in person and see if that helps. thank you both for answering



If gifting the wreath in person doesn't work, you might have the glitch where some villagers won't put up a wreath no matter what. There's no fix for it and I can't find a mention of it's been patched yet or not.


----------



## xara (Nov 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> If gifting the wreath in person doesn't work, you might have the glitch where some villagers won't put up a wreath no matter what. There's no fix for it and I can't find a mention of it's been patched yet or not.



hm. i gifted whitney a wreath a few days ago and she put it up so,, hopefully bam is just being finicky lol


----------



## Summ3rain (Nov 30, 2020)

Same, I initially thought it was cos some wreaths are seasonal and if out of season they wouldn't put them up... But I gave Pietro a fruit wreath and nothing  I'll try giving a flower wreath to see if it makes a difference...


----------



## tajikey (Nov 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> If gifting the wreath in person doesn't work, you might have the glitch where some villagers won't put up a wreath no matter what. There's no fix for it and I can't find a mention of it's been patched yet or not.


This just seems to convenient, seeing as I had zero issues prior to the Turkey Day/Jingle update.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 30, 2020)

That's so weird. I've never had an issue but this game has tons of tiny/strange bugs so I definitely believe your struggle.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This just seems to convenient, seeing as I had zero issues prior to the Turkey Day/Jingle update.



I just found mention of it when I was checking to see if another glitch got patched in the Turkey Day update. I think it said it was reported in 1.3 but I'll have to find it later to check. I haven't tried giving my villagers wreathes in a while but I can test it on one of the villages I'm cycling out later.


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey. 
I'm making some wreaths for the villagers to put up for Christmas so I'll do some testing and see if I can find anything out


----------



## Serabee (Nov 30, 2020)

I actually am having the same issue with Shep. I've given him two Paw Doorplate (or whatever they're called) now and he hasn't displayed them. One I gifted at his birthday, the other just on a random day when he didn't put the birthday one up. I'm honestly wondering if it has to do with the fact that, for a long time, he hung a Shell Wreath on his door- but apparently took it down after summer (I never paid that close attention, NGL). I'll try gifting another, but I'm just as confused as you!

Also, villagers never display wall items inside their home, just FYI. The items you give them for walls DO take up space in their invisible inventory but they never display them, but if you gift enough they may start removing items from their homes, IIRC. You have to gift them a ton of stuff, though, from what I understand, before you run into that problem!


----------



## CitrusCakes (Nov 30, 2020)

Idk if this will make you feel any better, but I've had the same problem with Flora! It was strange--I gifted both her and Dotty something to hang on their door on the same day, but come the next day, only Dotty hung up her doorplate. I'm still super confused about it lol


----------



## just-kidding (Nov 30, 2020)

Hm.. I believe that tting and mailing definitely effects sometimes. I've never actually had an issue like that. Try giving it to him in person.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 1, 2020)

You have to give him like a present, then they are gonna use it


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 1, 2020)

I gave everyone a mushroom wreath and for some reason they had them all on the doors then all of a sudden they had all disappeared. No idea why but I havent gifted them again. Sure there will be more exciting wreaths to come that I can give them


----------



## Etown20 (Dec 1, 2020)

I just had this same problem with Lolly. I gave here the doorplate that says "Welcome" with the pink rose, and she said it would look great on her door and didn't hang it up.

I know some are seasonal and they take them down when the season is over (shells, mushroom, etc), but I don't think that should be an issue with most other doorplates/wreaths, so I don't know what is going on, maybe a glitch in the latest update?


----------



## Licorice (Dec 1, 2020)

Something is definitely up because I gave Plucky a tulip wreath and she won’t use it.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 1, 2020)

For visibility, I did some time travel and gave wreaths to my villagers both wrapped and unwrapped.

Day 1 : Gave Carmen and Bangle flower wreaths.
Day 2: Bangle's wreath went up. Carmen's house did not have a wreath. Gave Aurora a flower wreath. Place down Carmen's house plot somewhere else.
Day 3: Bangle's wreath is still on her door. Carmen and Aurora both don't have wreaths
Day 4-7: Giving Carmen a flower wreath and nothing on her door still. I think I was giving her different ones but I wasn't paying attention.
Day 8: Still nothing on Carmen's door. Gave Carmen a timber doorplate
Day 9: Carmen has a timber doorplate on the door now. Gave her a flower wreath
Day 10: Timber doorplate has been replaced with the flower wreath

It looks like both Carmen and Aurora are bugged. Carmen eventually put up a wreath. So I guess so just keep gifting wreaths to them and they'll put it up eventually. I just moved Carmen's house thinking I could try to get it to reload with a wreath on it or maybe unbug her but it didn't worked. I don't think moving the house did anything. I eventually moved her house back to where it was and the wreath stayed on the door.

Seasonal wreathes only stay up during their respective seasons. They take it down any other time of the year like any seasonal furniture you gift them.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Dec 2, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I wonder if the same is true for the Iron doorplate.



It is.  I gave Agnes an Iron doorplate over a week ago and she never put it up.  Glad I'm not the only one having problems getting my villagers to hang stuff on their doors.



Cherry Tree said:


> I gave everyone a mushroom wreath and for some reason they had them all on the doors then all of a sudden they had all disappeared. No idea why but I havent gifted them again. Sure there will be more exciting wreaths to come that I can give them



Villagers will take down seasonal wreaths (Shell wreath, Mushroom wreath, etc.) at the end of the season, which is why your villager's Mushroom wreaths all disappeared.  A little disappointing, since I wanted Flora to permanently have the Shell wreath, but cool that I can decorate all of my villager's doors for Christmas.


----------



## tajikey (Dec 2, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> It is.  I gave Agnes an Iron doorplate over a week ago and she never put it up.  Glad I'm not the only one having problems getting my villagers to hang stuff on their doors.
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers will take down seasonal wreaths (Shell wreath, mushroom wreath, etc.) at the end of the season, which is why your villager's Mushroom wreaths all disappeared.  A little disappointing, since I wanted Flora to permanently have the shell wreath, but cool that I can decorate all of my villager's doors for Christmas.


That's rather frustrating. What a weird glitch.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm having issues too. I gave Ankha the branch wreath a week or so ago and she hasn't put it up. 
I really want to give everyone ornament or wintery wreaths for Christmas but getting gold ornaments is a pain for me and I don't want to go through the hassle if no one is going to decorate their doors.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 3, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> It is.  I gave Agnes an Iron doorplate over a week ago and she never put it up.  Glad I'm not the only one having problems getting my villagers to hang stuff on their doors.
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers will take down seasonal wreaths (Shell wreath, Mushroom wreath, etc.) at the end of the season, which is why your villager's Mushroom wreaths all disappeared.  A little disappointing, since I wanted Flora to permanently have the Shell wreath, but cool that I can decorate all of my villager's doors for Christmas.


Thank you for that, I didnt realise. I just assumed they would hang them there forever until I gave them a new one


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 6, 2020)

I think is probably a bug because I never had this issue before up until now. I tried to give Audie a blue rose wreath for her door and she refuses to hang it up. I did mail to her in a gift and she did wrote back to me that she got after I time traveled but she did not put it on the door.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 6, 2020)

I haven't tried giving any of my villagers wreaths yet but this is making me wonder whether or not it would even be worth it?? is this going to be something they address in a later patch/update?


----------



## sunchild (Dec 6, 2020)

i've had this same problem too.. i gifted molly a mushroom wreath (not mailed) and she has yet to hang it up and i think it's been 3 or 4 days when usually it just takes the next day after gifting. i think it might be a small bug in the new update.


----------



## Faux (Dec 7, 2020)

sunchild said:


> i've had this same problem too.. i gifted molly a mushroom wreath (not mailed) and she has yet to hang it up and i think it's been 3 or 4 days when usually it just takes the next day after gifting. i think it might be a small bug in the new update.



They aren't going to hang up mush wreaths right now, they're out of season!


----------



## sunchild (Dec 7, 2020)

Centuria said:


> They aren't going to hang up mush wreaths right now, they're out of season!


oh i should've mentioned i'm still in november! those dang mush DIYS are taking forever for me to collect lol


----------



## ekcomyth (Dec 7, 2020)

i've found out that giving wreathes directly will result in villager not hanging the wreathe at all. You'll have to mail it to them ad it takes a day.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 7, 2020)

Cherry Tree said:


> I gave everyone a mushroom wreath and for some reason they had them all on the doors then all of a sudden they had all disappeared. No idea why but I havent gifted them again. Sure there will be more exciting wreaths to come that I can give them


The mushroom wreathe is a seasonal one. Villagers will remove seasonal wreathes after that season is up. Mushroom season is November only, so come December, I imagine all of them would remove it from their doors.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 8, 2020)

ekcomyth said:


> i've found out that giving wreathes directly will result in villager not hanging the wreathe at all. You'll have to mail it to them ad it takes a day.




This isn't true at all. I have given all my wreathes in person and they have hung them up. Carmen was bugged but after giving her door hanging items for multiple days, she eventually put it up. Most of them put it up the next day if the villager isn't bugged. We are probably going to have to wait until the next update with Pave to see if Nintendo fixed it. Since the next one for toy day is to make the event active.


----------



## Cherry Tree (Dec 8, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> The mushroom wreathe is a seasonal one. Villagers will remove seasonal wreathes after that season is up. Mushroom season is November only, so come December, I imagine all of them would remove it from their doors.


Thank you for that. I just assumed they would keep it up for as long as it took for me to give them a new one


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm bummed because I gave Mitzi an extra festive wreath I had from my 2nd character, not realizing it was unorderable, and now it's just gone? I guess, depending on how the glitch manifests. Either that or it's stuck in her inventory forever or until they fix the glitch.


----------



## Raz (Dec 20, 2020)

I found out that they remove the wreaths two days after they receive them from you (they put the wreath on their doors a couple hours after you give it to them). 

Thus, if you want them to have the wreaths on their doors on the 24th and 25th, you should give them the wreaths on the 23th.


----------



## HylianEmiel (Jan 28, 2021)

I hope this bug is fixed in the last update!


----------



## Mu~ (Jan 28, 2021)

I hope it's fixed, I want to give Raymond a fish doorplate and they're hard to come by.


----------



## BunburyBrianna (Jan 28, 2021)

This is surprising to me - I gave Tangy a fruit wreath a few weeks ago and she displayed it, and hasn't taken it down...


----------



## Serabee (Jan 28, 2021)

I think I've posted before, but my past two move-ins I mailed them wreaths which they didn't put up, but then handed them wreaths and they did. So maybe that makes a difference?

All I know is Julia and June have matching Blue Rose Wreaths now and they look quite nice


----------

